

Show HN: Our new project - The world's best-kept secrets, one shop at a time.  - akashs
http://www.midtownrow.com

======
davidedicillo
I love the idea being the kind of person who likes to find all the little gems
hidden where I live, but when I read "Show HN" I was actually expecting to see
something more than a landing page (I even initially thought it was a
LaunchRock landing page).

~~~
shakes
When pitching a startup idea to investors I got some of the best advice I've
received. One investor told me, "You told us you were going to help solve a
problem, you asked a bunch of people 'would you like me to make your life
easier?' and they said 'yes', but you never showed us how you would actually
do it. We want to see HOW."

That would be my critique of this. Would I like to find hidden gems where I
live? Sure. But HOW are they going to help do that?

------
akashs
Hey everyone,

We (a YC alum with 2 MIT grads) are working on our new project, Midtown Row.
We've noticed there are a lot of awesome businesses in our area, but a lot of
our friends still haven't heard of them for some reason. Moreover, whenever we
went somewhere new, our friends would tell us a dozen places we _had_ to check
out while we were there. And when we did, we realized why.

Therefore, we came up with the idea of creating a marketplace to connect small
brands and local businesses with customers they typically have not been able
to reach (e.g., due to geography, marketing, or something else). We'd love
some feedback on our landing page and on the concept.

Thanks

~~~
olegious
The concept is difficult to give feedback on as it isn't entirely clear on how
you'll be connecting the brands to the customers. Signed up for the mailing
list, I'll see what happens from there.

